# RB20DET ECU question, what do I have?



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

I pulled the ECU out of my "new" a31 Cefiro front clip and found something interesting.

The ECU has written on it "R-32 -> 33", "RB20DET ~M/C".

I find it hard to believe that someone would go to the trouble of pulling the ECU and writing on it without doing some sort of modification.

The codes on the ECU are 23710 04U01, MEC-R126, 1, 0312. They correspond to a FR 2WD, manual transmission, R32. At least according to http://www.grid.co.jp/DAT/unitdat.txt

Any ideas on what I should look for?


----------

